# Aunt MOGGIE Invitational#1 ~ E.E.I. 4/09



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The FISH GREEN teams, all 16 for the season in tow, return to Moggie this Saturday from 8a-4:30p.
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Just a cold week ago, scales tipped a 3-4 POUND average fish in the top 15 basses...wait until you all see the results tomorrow :T

Slight warming trend and blanks out of the boat will lead to a white bellied slugfest with an anticipation of some really sick weights possible...

Several single event entries already committed to show- looking to be around 20 or so total as of current- single event ramp pays accepted up to the first 30 teams at this and every other EEI.

If you have missed us previously, come checkout our electric show- first bag weighed at 430 Moggie boathouse Rt43.

I'm saying 22.25 for the win- 16 in top 3 - 14+lbs in top 10...

We'll see :F


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Watch out, this one could be big.

2 teams break 20#s--18 for wood

Come out and witness the best big fish lake in the norteast.

Go Green!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/i1/040911.html

KCB got it nearly right! 

Congrats to Culln' and Fishn4five - OGF top two ( I bet 3rd and 4th are on here but lurkn around  )

complete details and stats posted above- WOW!!!!

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Atta Boy Culln'!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

5th place here


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Cedar1 my apologies...you been lurking too much lately, I forgot your OGF home!

I didn't forget the second half of the Rodshop return though..."it's in the mail" (seriously  )

nip

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/i1/040911.html


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Culln' - head to head tomorrow morning at Moggie to battle over those two hundreths of a pound?! I'll put my second place check on the line...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

fishin4five said:


> Culln' - head to head tomorrow morning at Moggie to battle over those two hundreths of a pound?! I'll put my second place check on the line...


LOL
Wouldn't you rather just pocket the $586 than go home with nuthin!!?

Don't feel bad, three hundreths of a pound cost us *$4200* in a NOAA event back in '05. I'm still pissed over that one six years later.


Complain to the tournament director to do a better job draining all the water out of the basket!

Seriously, great job out there! We knew you were gettin 'em and we were sweating as they got ready to put them on the scale.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

What about when you got +.03 this event...  Geeze never any credit and always the blame...so is life 

I think Culln might be a little CHICKEN....bock bock bock


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Just looking for a excuse to take off work tomorrow! 

My dad and I had a great time fishing our first electric derby together. It was his first time ever on Moggie. He was amazed after I put a 4 and a 5.5 in the boat in the first 5 minutes of fishing. 

Great fishing to you as well, it was hard watching you guys boat fish after fish!

Nip already declined tomorrow...he's scared. I guess I'll be making my first trip to Springfield instead.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> What about when you got +.03 this event...  Geeze never any credit and always the blame...so is life
> 
> I think Culln might be a little CHICKEN....bock bock bock


Hey, as long as I'm on the plus side I don't stop gushing about the awesome job you guys do...remember that!

Maybe we should do the fish-off, it's not like he asked for the plaque too!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Forget the $, I'd rather have the plaque! That little piece of wood would be hanging in the office by now, it's been a few years.


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Weigh to go Cullin! Hard to stop 2 B A. Blind squirrel


----------

